# Michael Rodi



## mikerodi (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi, my name is Michael.
I'm a musician, pianist, I concentrate mainly on orchestral music as far as any computer programming is concerned.
I consider myself a beginner when it comes to KSP scripting, but have fallen in love with it. I,m trying to produce a series of single instruments in Kontakt with the use of CC's and ect. At the moment I'm working on combining crescendo and diminuendo samples with sus samples from my VSL library.
I have an issue with perf. legato samples in that I must respect the max note duration as far as wind instruments go and this varies according to the register of the instruments. i.e. note duration is less at lower registers.
The problem is at higher registers where I need a longer duration, but perf leg gives a fixed duration for all notes so I've managed to seperate the notes with 
'select function', successively fading out the perf leg note and then fading in the sus note. My problem is that I'd like to get as much as possible of the perf leg note and use the sus note as a tail, but I need to fade the sus note in, I don't have problems with fading out, but with fade in:

on note

select($EVENT_NOTE)
case 60 to 63
ignore_event($ALL_EVENTS)

case 64 to 67
ignore_event($EVENT_ID)
wait(5500000)
play_note($EVENT_NOTE,$EVENT_VELOCITY,0,-1)
fade_in($EVENT_ID,5000000)
end select

end on

I'm interested in the section regarding 'case 64 to 67' as I can get the wait function to work, but not the fade in.
What am I doing wrong?
Sorry for my long intro, just a way of showing how little know about KSP... help would be appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello and welcome Michael.
Just a thought: if you want the KSP scripting gurus over at the subforum KONTAKT: Sampling, Programming & Scripting to give you advice, you really should post your question there and not in this "Introduce yourself"-subsection... it may go unnoticed this way.
Best,
J.


----------



## mikerodi (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot Josquin, I'll do just that, even though I managed to resolve the problem partially... Cheers.


----------

